# Android phone vibrates when call connects.



## cpcarter (Nov 27, 2008)

When I answer the phone or when the other person answers the call on the other end, my phone vibrates.the other person notices it and some are annoyed by it. The phone also vibrate when I receive a text while I'm on a call. I want to stop it from doing this, but I would als like the phone to vibrate when I'm unable to answer the call. Is there a solution to this annoying issue? The make and model of my phone is: Ideos U8150.


----------

